# Hunting > The Magazine >  RUSHYS ROOST

## RODSTA

Im not much of a writer or story teller but here is the report from the trip to Minginui 

Thursday morning i woke nice and early excited for the day ahead  so went to town and had brunch with the wife for our anniversary  so that done and dusted i went home and finished packing rushy turned up at 2pm with luke who will soon be on the forums we threw my stuff on the trailer and off we went to rotorua to meet up with mucko and his bosses son mattis(whoes name got changed to fluff on the second night by gibo, pointer and twoshotkill) and his friend toby (not the toby of the forum) we all had a feed and set off for rushys spot X.

so we arrive at spot x and set up  camp  toby and fluff went for a walk  we got settled lit a fire and have a few beers and talk a bit of shit while rushy cooked dinner  venison steak and sausages we had a feed  and hit the hay 


up early the next morning  had breakfast  packed some lunch and we set off in pairs rushy and i went together walked all day found fark all sign until about 130 pm which didn't provide any animals seen or heard so we headed back to camp and got back at about 4,poor mucko and luke meet on of the locals who was casing them out and knew exactly what caliber rifle luke had and the size and kind of boots he had on so the high tailed it home had to bush bash part of it as the local  came looking  for them the turned up at camp  looking a bit worried (luke kept his rifle very close for the rest of the night just incase they showed up) toby and fluff got back not long after, sitting round the fire with a beer in hand the rolled pork roast on the rotisserie  infront of the fire veges in the ufo cooker we are talking about or day when pointer gibo and twoshotkill show up  they must of smelt the roast we say hi eat dinner talk some shit  and hit the hay 

up early again the next morning  gibo pointer and twoshotkill hve breakfast and they are off early  and they came back and had a nana nap around lunch toby and fluff headed out together and toby went home at lunchtime and fluff carried on solo that left rushy luke mucko and i we headed out in a group of 4,rushy swapped his rifle for a walking stick and he hurt himself the day before, rushy showed us some clearings  and they boys where nice and let me go point for most of the day, we where coming up on a clearing  and mucko took point and headed up with rushy to check it out  while luke and i stayed back. we waited 15-20 mins heard no shots so we headed up and somehow i managed to get up and into the clearing befor mucko lucky he saw me cause if he had seen a deer i may taken a bullet by accident. i was on point coming upto another clearing  and i spooked a deer  that was about 15-20m away  the others caught up and sat down as i dumped my pack and headed down for a stalk as it didnt run off  crashing thru the bush but sadly i could not find it so headed back up and we made plans to head back to camp which wasnt far away and the terrain look easy enough, what a load of crap that was as we got bluffed real bad  mucko and luke managed to get over a part of the track but rushy and i couldnt so headed straight up the hill and made our way to the nearest track  and headed back to camp which took ages. rushy and i meet pointer gibo and twoshotkill on their way down the driveway as they were heading out for another  hunt, mucko and luke got back to camp about 5 mins before us as the had spent 30 mins yelling and whisleing for us as we didnt say that we were heading  another way back to camp, we dry off  light a fire to get warm and it starts pooring down  we are huddled up around the fire under 2 small tarps  while rushy is preping  3 chooks and veges to go in the ufo cooker, up the track walks a very wet and tired fluff who proudly told us that he spooked/saw 5 deer but no shots were fired  he got changed and warmed up by the fire, pointer gibo and twoshotkill show up back at camp and pointer pulls out his huge ass tarp which put our 2 little ones to shame but hey it kept us all dry  we had dinner  a few beers and we were talking away when MUCKOS HAT appers  we all had a look mucko had a cuddle  and we all hit the hay 

this morning it was a little bit of a later get up  had breakfast,pointer gibo twoshotkill and fluff go off for a hunt while rushy mucko luke and i sit around the fire as we had no energy, 930 is we start packing up camp and loading the stuff on the trailer/in the cars which didnt take us long at all so we piled in muckos 4x4  and go and get the 2 camp chairs that him and luke found when the locals came looking for them and had to dive in the bush, we get back and the others get back from their hunt and they had no luck we say good bye i sign muckos hat and  rushy luke and i get on our way and head home, we stopped in rotorua had some lunch and rushy dropped me home  on his way past .

so all in all even tho no animals were shot it was a great weekend walking around the bush and meeting some forum members, i learnt alot in 2 days and we all lived like kings and  and had a real good time,lots of thanks  to everyone who gave me tips and pointers on what to do and a huge thanks to rushy for picking me up and having the patience to teach me a thing or to 

bring on the next hunt cant wait  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Good write up, enjoyed, Forums been quiet while all you buggers have been off line!

----------


## Toby

Wheres the pics at!

----------


## Pengy

Great write up Rodsta, thanks. Shame no deer were taken,but hey, that is hunting. 
The reason you never would have got shot could be down to your wise choice of bumbag colour.

----------


## RODSTA

> Good write up, enjoyed, Forums been quiet while all you buggers have been off line!


to be honoest rushy gibo and i thought the forum was going to die without us taking the piss haha

----------


## RODSTA

> Wheres the pics at!


no1 took any  haha

----------


## RODSTA

> Great write up Rodsta, thanks. Shame no deer were taken,but hey, that is hunting. 
> The reason you never would have got shot could be down to your wise choice of bumbag colour.


and my hiviz shirt haha

----------


## Toby

> no1 took any  haha


Slackers! The lot of you

----------


## RODSTA

> Slackers! The lot of you


we were to busy trying to find deer to stop and take photos  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

What was the story with the locals?

----------


## RODSTA

> What was the story with the locals?


im not fully sure ill let @mucko tell that story haha

----------


## Barefoot

It is growing season in there

----------


## mucko

> Great write up Rodsta, thanks. Shame no deer were taken,but hey, that is hunting. 
> The reason you never would have got shot could be down to your wise choice of bumbag colour.


and the fact i like to identify my target before shooting, Rodsta learnt a very important lesson about staying put. his high viz shirt was the first thing rushy saw. makes you have a double take when the person in your firing zone should be 400 meters behind you. Lesson learnt that day by Rodsta.

----------


## mucko

> What was the story with the locals?


After 11 hours of hunting we were heading out via a well rutted 4x4 track, when out of nowhere a local appeared started shooting the breeze, seamed innocent enough at first talking about hunting. then shit started getting strange he had Luke measured knew what boots and what size he was wearing. kept trying to pin point where our camp was with me and Luke not agreeing where camp was. a comment that stuck for me was. Gee you fellas got some flash rifles i was asked is yours a 308 i said nah its a 243 he replied oh two 243's  :Wtfsmilie:  Luke never mentioned he had a 243 but from 6 feet he was cased. we had found some primo fold out chairs that must of fallen off a truck. we asked are these your chairs the old boy said Nah boy you have them they yours. he asked if we had seen a Nissan truck up their we said no hadn't seen anyone at all. any way we headed off but not before it was suggested to us to drive our truck up there early the next morning so he could drive in behind us and not get blocked in Fuck That. as we were 2-3 hours from camp we put the foot down. as we got further away bits of the conversation with the old boy weren't making sense. it was clear to me and Luke we were cased for our rifles and my gps, with stories of guys being held up for their gear in the past we weren't prepared to take our chances. we found the old boys truck on our way out but no camp? he had told us he had been bush for six days ok wheres camp?. fuck this we thought it was strongly suggested by Luke that if we heard a vehicle we would hit the bush. about 1 Km down south road fuck vehicles we dropped in to the bush in seconds the old boys ute plus a nissan ute at high speed flew past. we couldnt help but think they were looking for us. we crossed over the road and went bush those vehicles went back and forth a couple of times that we were aware of. after a further 2 hours we made camp. it was a brush with the locals i did not enjoy we may have over reacted but we weren't risking it.

----------


## Rushy

> Wheres the pics at!


Not a single camera (that I saw) in camp Toby.

----------


## Rushy

> What was the story with the locals?


VC apparently when Luke (who works for my younger brother) and Mucko were walking out they came across a local Maori fellah my age and his observations and comments about what they had in their possession (rifles, calibre's,GPS, and boots down to accurate sizing) and his attempts at delaying them concerned them enough to cut off track all the way back to camp once they heard / saw this fellah's and another locals vehicles doing a beat up and down the road looking for them.  Whatever happened, it certainly put the frighteners into young Luke.  That said, I have met many of the locals there over the years and while they are rough and many of them either patched or affiliated members of the Mongrel Mob, I have never ever had any problems with them or felt worried by their presence.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds dodge Mucko

----------


## Scouser

Good write up Rodsta, pity nothing was dropped, but at least you had a few good teachers with you in the bush and a few animals were seen, the old nugget 'better luck next time' mate!

----------


## Gibo

Good write up Rodsta! 
Man my bed was like a silent heaven last night!! Mrs is far better to spoon than tsk with his chainsaw going as well  :XD:

----------


## BushHunter

Good story Rodsta, Bugger no deer were droped but sounds like a mint trip  :Cool:

----------


## RODSTA

> Good write up Rodsta! 
> Man my bed was like a silent heaven last night!! Mrs is far better to spoon than tsk with his chainsaw going as well


dont you mean twoshothusky haha 

ohh and i forgot to add that luke broke his little toe on the first day he thinks but we didnt realise untill we were sitting at bk in rotorua yesterday, about 1/4 of his foot was bruised as

----------


## Toby

Make this into a tv program now. 

The Hunt.

What happens when a bunch of guys go hunting and turn into the hunted. 

Will lukes foot ever heal?
How did fluff get his name?
Did gibo do anything other then spoon tsk?

Stay tuned for season 2

----------


## RODSTA

> Make this into a tv program now. 
> 
> The Hunt.
> 
> What happens when a bunch of guys go hunting and turn into the hunted. 
> 
> Will lukes foot ever heal?
> How did fluff get his name?
> Did gibo do anything other then spoon tsk?
> ...


more like will luke ever go hunting again

----------


## mucko

> Good write up Rodsta! 
> Man my bed was like a silent heaven last night!! Mrs is far better to spoon than tsk with his chainsaw going as well


You were the loudest Gibo. between you pointer and TwoshotKill you never snored at the same time it was WTF sequential snoring. i bet your mrs slept well while you were away.

----------


## Gibo

> You were the loudest Gibo. between you pointer and TwoshotKill you never snored at the same time it was WTF sequential snoring. i bet your mrs slept well while you were away.


Ha Ha!!! She said I was going at it like a freight train last night! I couldnt hear a bloody thing! I call bullshit  :Wink:

----------


## mucko

> Make this into a tv program now. 
> 
> The Hunt.
> 
> What happens when a bunch of guys go hunting and turn into the hunted. 
> 
> Will lukes foot ever heal?
> How did fluff get his name?
> Did gibo do anything other then spoon tsk?
> ...


Season two

Toby is abducted by a bunch of bushman and taken deep into tuhoe country. where he is forced to endure three coarse meals and live off fresh venison. will toby make it out alive or will he eat him self to death. all this and more in season two of the hunt

----------


## Toby

Guest star apperance. Tame iti

----------


## Pengy

I can already hear the banjos twanging.
Sqeal little piggy..

----------


## RODSTA

> Guest star apperance. Tame iti


Haha he came up in one of our shit talking nights around the fire aye @Pointer


Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

> Haha he came up in one of our shit talking nights around the fire aye $pointer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Hey Hey thats Pointers Mate

----------


## Gibo

> Hey Hey thats @Pointers uncle


 :Grin:

----------


## RODSTA

> Hey Hey thats Pointers Mate


I thought it was his brother from another mother 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

That trip was to much fun have to do that again sooner rather then later

----------


## Spook

IWI...I Want It
ITI...I Took It

----------


## RODSTA

> That trip was to much fun have to do that again sooner rather then later


early to mid jan in your neck of the woods?

----------


## Rushy

> That trip was to much fun have to do that again sooner rather then later


Yep I reckon.

----------


## mucko

it was a absolute pleasure to share the campfire with you all. 93 post before rushy hits 10,000

----------


## Gibo

> it was a absolute pleasure to share the campfire with you all. 93 post before rushy hits 10,000


Shit he would have been there on Thursday morning if he hadnt been busy looking after us lot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## RODSTA

> Shit he would have been there on Thursday morning if he hadnt been busy looking after us lot


Be nice more like Thursday night haha 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Cheeky buggers.

----------


## RODSTA

> Cheeky buggers.


You know that's what you like us so much Rushy 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pointer

> Hey Hey thats Pointers uncle


Mucko, for the last time, can you please stop picking on us Tangata Whenua. After you apologise, you should give me your boots and rifle as well as my land back.


ATTENTION FLUFFER

I have your boots in my wagon. If you sign up to the forum ( I know you lurk on here) and tell everyone how you got your name with that remarkable wrist action, I will post them back.

In the meantime, here is a pic of Fluffs idea of a romantic first date:


Rape tape and zip ties. Luckily he brought it with him, it doubled as a Nissan repair kit!

----------


## RODSTA

> Mucko, for the last time, can you please stop picking on us Tangata Whenua. After you apologise, you should give me your boots and rifle as well as my land back.
> 
> 
> ATTENTION FLUFFER
> 
> I have your boots in my wagon. If you sign up to the forum ( I know you lurk on here) and tell everyone how you got your name with that remarkable wrist action, I will post them back.
> 
> In the meantime, here is a pic of Fluffs idea of a romantic first date:
> 
> ...


do you want the foreshore as well haha is the crowbar in the pic just incase things do go as planed and he needed to take it to the next level?

----------


## Raging Bull

Better luck next time. 

Minginui is dodgy.  We used to do a bit of Pig hunting up there, used to base ourselves at the Whirinaki holiday park and then drive in as far as we could to avoid the locals.  We were chased one night at high speed through the forestry road network, did the old ghost car trick. 

There used to be a guy that did possums in there and you could tell exactly where he had been because there would be a trail of Lion red cans to follow.

Have they green rained it lately?

----------


## Rusky

Entertaining read. I am concerned for your guys safety though...  :Wink:

----------


## Blister

It was a fantastic trip. Yes Mucko and I got chased by some locals, and yes I slept close to my rifle afterwards but Rushy's resort and spa was a trip to remember. Great to meet a lot of new guys and to hear about this forum which I have obviously now joined. 
Thanks Rushy for taking us to your spot. Looking forward to the next trip.

----------


## RODSTA

> It was a fantastic trip. Yes Mucko and I got chased by some locals, and yes I slept close to my rifle afterwards but Rushy's resort and spa was a trip to remember. Great to meet a lot of new guys and to hear about this forum which I have obviously now joined. 
> Thanks Rushy for taking us to your spot. Looking forward to the next trip.


haha welcome luke  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Blister

Cheers mate. Turns out two toes broken. Still good weekend. Looking forward to the next one.

----------


## RODSTA

> Cheers mate. Turns out two toes broken. Still good weekend. Looking forward to the next one.


ohhh shit u get them xrayed ?

----------


## Spook

> Mucko, for the last time, can you please stop picking on us Tangata Whenua. After you apologise, you should give me your boots and rifle as well as my land back.
> 
> 
> ATTENTION FLUFFER
> 
> I have your boots in my wagon. If you sign up to the forum ( I know you lurk on here) and tell everyone how you got your name with that remarkable wrist action, I will post them back.
> 
> In the meantime, here is a pic of Fluffs idea of a romantic first date:
> 
> ...


I know what the crowbar is for...we use one to separate the men from the boys on our trips. :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Have they green rained it lately?


They spread that shit just North of the lagoon last October/November but not in the area we were in.

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Rushy for taking us to your spot. Looking forward to the next trip.


You are welcome at my camp fire anywhere and any day Luke.

----------


## Rushy

> I know what the crowbar is for...we use one to separate the men from the boys on our trips.


Ha ha ha ha you dirty old bugger were they that tight?

----------


## Gibo

> Cheers mate. Turns out two toes broken. Still good weekend. Looking forward to the next one.


Solid effort

----------


## Dundee

Ya lucky Blister they didn't break something else :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Thanks Rushy... and everyone else involved

Was a great weekend!

----------


## Blister

> You are welcome at my camp fire anywhere and any day Luke.


Thanks Rushy. Will try to return the favour one day.

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Rushy... and everyone else involved
> 
> Was a great weekend!


You are welcome 2SK. It was good to have everyone there.

----------


## seandundee

> Wheres the pics at!



 :Useless:

----------


## RODSTA

> 


yes we no sean but no1 had a camera on them haha

----------


## Rushy

> 


You should have been there to follow us around with a camera Sean

----------


## Dundee

Not X Rated spooning thank you lads

----------


## RODSTA

> Not X Rated spooning thank you lads


who said anything bout it being spooning ? didnt you know that spooning leads to forking dundee  :XD:

----------


## Dundee

> who said anything bout it being spooning ? didnt you know that spooning leads to forking dundee


Thats what i'm worried about my youngest fella reads this :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  But its all educational :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> Make this into a tv program now. 
> 
> The Hunt.
> 
> What happens when a bunch of guys go hunting and turn into the hunted. 
> 
> Will lukes foot ever heal?
> How did fluff get his name?
> Did gibo do anything other then spoon tsk?
> ...


It's already been done Toby well a movie anyway " broke back mountain "  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> Thanks Rushy... and everyone else involved
> 
> Was a great weekend!


How are your gums feeling today.

----------


## RODSTA

mucko whens fluff joining

----------


## mucko

> mucko whens fluff joining


he's out shooting opossums tonight then he might be off to join phillip in the kaimanawas so who knows

----------


## RODSTA

ohh yea kewl as

----------


## Twoshotkill

> How are your gums feeling today.


Dunno... still numb... the meds they supply are top notch! just cant drive.... (or walk in a straight line)

tomorrow will be the big tell.

----------


## Rushy

2SK there is a dentists forum in a parallel universe and your dentists forum handle is Toothrotkill. Rest up on the couch and watch Oprah ha ha ha ha

----------


## RODSTA

> 2SK there is a dentists forum in a parallel universe and your dentists forum handle is Toothrotkill. Rest up on the couch and watch Oprah ha ha ha ha


you of all people should know that oprah is not on tv any more so his only choice is dr phill or jeremy Kyle haha

----------


## Barefoot

Anyone else on the forum noticing the number of injuries etc from this trip?
I think Rodsta's hunting report is just a cover.
Admit it, you guys were hold up at the pub in Murupara and paid the price.

----------


## Gibo

> Anyone else on the forum noticing the number of injuries etc from this trip?
> I think Rodsta's hunting report is just a cover.
> Admit it, you guys were hold up at the pub in Murupara and paid the price.


You should see the other guys!

----------


## RODSTA

> You should see the other guys!


they were twice the height of you gibo but hey thats not hard  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> You should see the other guys!


Bloody oath. Those five M Mob members I backed into that far corner with the pool cue will be feeling sad for themselves today.

----------


## Toby

Tv show will be making a killing off this. Season 3 the mighty mongrel mob strike back

----------


## Gibo

> Tv show will be making a killing off this. Season 3 the mighty mongrel mob strike back


Mate as long as we have Fluff with us! Im not scared of anyone with him around  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

This mr fluff sounds interesting. Is he joining I want to hear the story

----------


## Gibo

> This mr fluff sounds interesting. Is he joining I want to hear the story


He's off with Phillipgr in Jap country I think. I'm sure after a weekend with us and a few days with Phil he will have no choice but to join and defend his honour!  :Grin:

----------


## Fluff

Alright the suspense is over, here I am. I was obligated to join as Fluff, cheers for that pointer! The story of that name is a lot more innocent than it sounds for those who are wondering... Also don't worry too much about those boots, I'm not desperate for them. Might just have to get them from you on the next hunting trip  :Pacman:

----------


## Gibo

> Alright the suspense is over, here I am. I was obligated to join as Fluff, cheers for that pointer! The story of that name is a lot more innocent than it sounds for those who are wondering... Also don't worry too much about those boots, I'm not desperate for them. Might just have to get them from you on the next hunting trip


Woo hoo welcome fluff!!! 

Head on over to the intro section and tell the world about your skills  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

I starting to wonder whether you all got the shit kicked out of you by a bunch of Tehoe

----------


## Twoshotkill

Put it this way....... All the locals had black eyes when we left!

----------


## Rushy

> Alright the suspense is over, here I am. I was obligated to join as Fluff, cheers for that pointer! The story of that name is a lot more innocent than it sounds for those who are wondering... Also don't worry too much about those boots, I'm not desperate for them. Might just have to get them from you on the next hunting trip


Welcome Fluff.  what a hoot your avatar is.  ha ha ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> I starting to wonder whether you all got the shit kicked out of you by a bunch of Tehoe


Tama wouldn't like you getting the spelling wrong Dundee.

----------


## Blister

> Alright the suspense is over, here I am. I was obligated to join as Fluff, cheers for that pointer! The story of that name is a lot more innocent than it sounds for those who are wondering... Also don't worry too much about those boots, I'm not desperate for them. Might just have to get them from you on the next hunting trip


Welcome Fluff.

----------


## mucko

well welcome Fluff i honestly didnt think you would sign up under Fluff but you did get a bit of Fluff last night so WHOO am i to Judge.

----------


## gadgetman

Welcome Fluff.

Sounds like you guys had an eventful trip.

----------


## Gibo

> well welcome Fluff i honestly didnt think you would sign up under Fluff but you did get a bit of Fluff last night so WHOO am i to Judge.


Mate even if he used another name I am sure we would have pulled some strings to set it straight  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Mate even if he used another name I am sure we would have pulled some strings to set it straight


We know people aye Gibo. We have the tools to effect change (or at least we have the Spanners).  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Twoshotkill

asdjkjdshd

----------


## Gibo

> asdjkjdshd


Hang in there mate, the surgery drugs will wear off soon. 
Have a lie down before you spin out :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> We know people aye Gibo. We have the tools to effect change (or at least we have the Spanners).  Ha ha ha ha


And the shrubs  :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Hang in there mate, the surgery drugs will wear off soon. 
> Have a lie down before you spin out


Ha Ha... I was trying to get page 7 to work on my computer.... Rushys post wasn't showing, so I tried a post..

After reading that maybe your correct!

----------


## Toby

> Ha Ha... I was trying to get page 7 to work on my computer.... Rushys post wasn't showing, so I tried a post..
> 
> After reading that maybe your correct!


That happened to me too!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Sweet...im not totally crazy then!!

----------


## Toby

> Sweet...im not totally crazy then!!


I wouldn't say that...  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

> Alright the suspense is over, here I am. I was obligated to join as Fluff, cheers for that pointer! The story of that name is a lot more innocent than it sounds for those who are wondering... Also don't worry too much about those boots, I'm not desperate for them. Might just have to get them from you on the next hunting trip


Welcome aboard Fluff, sorry to twist your arm! Will hold your boots until we share a fire next




> Tama wouldn't like you getting the spelling wrong Dundee.


You wouldn't be meaning "Tame" would you, Mr. spelling police?  :Wink:

----------


## Spook

> Welcome aboard Fluff, sorry to twist your arm! Will hold your boots until we share a fire next
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be meaning "Tame" would you, Mr. spelling police?


"Tame"...would have to be the most inappropriate name given to anyone in NZ.

----------


## Toby

> "Tame"...would have to be the most inappropriate name given to anyone in NZ.


What about that hula in hawaii person?

----------


## Rushy

> You wouldn't be meaning "Tame" would you, Mr. spelling police?


Nah bro, my cousin Tama (the one that is married to his sister) is a teacher and he doesn't like it when when you spell stuff wrong.

----------


## moonhunt

Sounds like you guys had a great time, saw the thread a while back and thought yep that sounds a bit like me, timing wasn't the best, will be keeping an eye out for the next one

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds like you guys had a great time, saw the thread a while back and thought yep that sounds a bit like me, timing wasn't the best, will be keeping an eye out for the next one


Mate you would be as welcome as a stripper at a stag doo.

----------


## Boylo

What general area did you have the run in guys up around Taho flats/Wong Rd or Towards the mtb tracks. I have had my fair share of interesting situations in the bush down there. Last year I pumped into 5 guys in the bush on seperate occasions. One came thru the bush into our camp which gave us the shits. I have meet good guys down there but unfortutley its not a great place anymore for me anyway. I started hunting there and still pop back but only once a year now . I tend to go into the Ureweras now sad really as its a mean place and you can get a animal not far from the car. We use to camp on the left by the bridge on the way to the Whirinaki carpark but got chased off there by mr Rewa on the other side of the river when he took over the farm years ago. He told us to fark off . We found bulk dope 50m from the bridge so isnt was all ways going to happen..

----------


## mucko

> What general area did you have the run in guys up around Taho flats/Wong Rd or Towards the mtb tracks. I have had my fair share of interesting situations in the bush down there. Last year I pumped into 5 guys in the bush on seperate occasions. One came thru the bush into our camp which gave us the shits. I have meet good guys down there but unfortutley its not a great place anymore for me anyway. I started hunting there and still pop back but only once a year now . I tend to go into the Ureweras now sad really as its a mean place and you can get a animal not far from the car. We use to camp on the left by the bridge on the way to the Whirinaki carpark but got chased off there by mr Rewa on the other side of the river when he took over the farm years ago. He told us to fark off . We found bulk dope 50m from the bridge so isnt was all ways going to happen..


Hey Boylo we were up the second left heading south past the folk on south road. thankfully camp was well hidden and me and blister couldnt agree or disagree where we were or were camp was. we were well before Taho flats whats the one before that waione flats or some thing we wernt far from there.

----------


## Gibo

Few of us were past the flats, no drama for us. We did drive a Patrol that Mad Max would be scared of mind you. They may have ducked for cover  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

I want to hear the full story guys :Grin: 

From what I have read so far is there was 9 of yas up for a hunt in some part of the N Island

Injuries

Spooning
New members Fluffer got a Blister :Grin: 

No Deer

Black eyes 

Pool cues 

Worried by the Tribe :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boylo

Oh yip I think I know where you were.. Did you see any pigs I seen the most sign and pigs I have ever seen earlier this year. They were low down

----------


## Rushy

> I want to hear the full story guys
> 
> From what I have read so far is there was 9 of yas up for a hunt in some part of the N Island
> 
> Injuries
> 
> Spooning
> New members Fluffer got a Blister
> 
> ...


And don't forget the tucker was good and the grog was great Dundee

----------


## mucko

> And don't forget the tucker was good and the grog was great Dundee



21 Posts to go Rushy

----------


## mucko

> Oh yip I think I know where you were.. Did you see any pigs I seen the most sign and pigs I have ever seen earlier this year. They were low down


Yeah there was a bit of pig sign fresh and old but never heard one and never saw one

----------


## Rushy

> 21 Posts to go Rushy


Yep.  I see that VC has clipped over the 9K mark.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep.  I see that VC has clipped over the 9K mark.


Stop trying to divert the attn

----------


## mucko

Shit the count down is on. i wonder how long it will take Gibo another week or so?

----------


## Barefoot

I'm sure Rushy can knock it off tonight without even trying, unless Mrs Rushy wants the laptop.

----------


## mucko

i would have to talk some serious shit to get over 1000 let alone 10,000

----------


## RODSTA

> I'm sure Rushy can knock it off tonight without even trying, unless Mrs Rushy wants the laptop.


If she wants the laptop he will just use his  iPad 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Oh yip I think I know where you were.. Did you see any pigs I seen the most sign and pigs I have ever seen earlier this year. They were low down


Nah, one small rooting and old shit for two days looking

----------


## Rushy

> Stop trying to divert the attn


Ha ha ha ha we have more than 10 percent of all posts between us

----------


## Rushy

> i would have to talk some serious shit to get over 1000 let alone 10,000


Serious shit is all we talk Mucko.

----------


## mucko

> Serious shit is all we talk Mucko.


16 to go mate. i think there should be a gift for hit 10k the forum admin could cough up something.

----------


## Spook

> Serious shit is all we talk Mucko.


Should read..."seriously, shit is all we talk"

----------


## Rushy

> Should read..."seriously, shit is all we talk"


True Spook

----------


## mucko

13 to go this also helps my cause to reach 1k

----------


## Pengy

Rushy. Do you like sake ? (sp)

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy. Do you like sake ? (sp)


I have never tried it Pengy. Not much of a wine or spirits drinker these days.

----------


## Pengy

I may have to try and do something about that then  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Barefoot

Get Pengy to chill it Rushy, big improvement over warm.

----------


## Rushy

> I may have to try and do something about that then


I will fill a you in when we meet.

----------


## Pengy

Barefoot. Please tell me more.
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...99/#post188374

----------


## mucko

> Serious shit is all we talk Mucko.


8 posts to go. You must be home alone tonight.

Sent from my GT-S5690 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

> Barefoot. Please tell me more.
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...99/#post188374


I simply find it tastes better chilled rather than warmed which is how it the western world was told it was done for the last 100yrs or so.
The better the quality the less it matters though, like whiskey good is good, bad needs ice  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Pengy

Having just been reading up on it, it seems that some types of Sake need to be chilled as they are unpasteurised and will taint if not kept at the right temp.

----------


## Barefoot

I think you have just taught us all some we didn't know  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I think you have just taught us all something we didn't know


You are never to old to learn Barefoot.

----------

